

Show HN: My free (and unique) weather app for iOS - tzehren
http://kickstandapps.com/2014/04/now-weather-free/

======
PaulRobinson
Weather apps seem to be the new todo list or note-taking apps. There seems to
be a huge abundance of them, and all of them are "unique" in some respect.

Kudos for making it free, but until it's clear why that app is considerably
better than the existing free app I have on my phone built by Apple, I'm not
sure I'm going to bother. Gradients are nice, but Apple's built-in app gives
me a visual indication of weather already.

And I'm not being mean: I think it's great people want to ship utility apps, I
just think the unique value has to be pretty clear and obvious from the very
first words I read, and it has to be pretty overwhelming.

Good luck with it, and your future apps!

------
airjrdn
The price is showing $1.99 for me (in the US store).

